# Chandler Parsons Could Need Microfracture Surgery



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> HOUSTON -- *Dallas Mavericks small forward Chandler Parsons might need microfracture surgery on his right knee, sources told ESPNDallas.com, although there remains a possibility that the cartilage damage could be repaired with arthroscopic surgery.
> 
> If microfracture surgery is necessary, Parsons could be sidelined to begin next season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/12776760/chandler-parsons-dallas-mavericks-need-microfracture


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

With a 6-8 month game-readiness timeline for micro-fracture surgery, Would miss the beginning of next season if he has to get it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Dallas' season isn't over yet and they're already hurting for next season.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn. Poor Dallas and Dirk man, I feel for them. I think their consolation prize may be Roy Hibbert this off-season though


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is just more sad news for a team who started off this season absolutely red hot, setting offensive league records... and puttered to a depressing end. Their fans would certainly be more broken up about it if they didn't have that Larry O'Brien trophy to snuggle with at night.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Marcus13 said:


> Damn. Poor Dallas and Dirk man, I feel for them. I think their consolation prize may be Roy Hibbert this off-season though


They are targeting LMA actually.

As far as Parsons goes, he should do what's best for his long term career. Missing some games at the beginning of next season isn't the end of the world, just don't want to risk it being a lingering issue.


----------

